# Hotmelt Adhesive & Micro Twill



## printmezambo

Hello everyone, can anybody help me understand about Hotmelt Adhesive and Micro Twil? Is this a good way to print subli ink on a cotton garments? thank you.


----------



## jeric112013

printmezambo said:


> Hello everyone, can anybody help me understand about Hotmelt Adhesive and Micro Twil? Is this a good way to print subli ink on a cotton garments? thank you.


This video will help a lot sir 

https://youtu.be/lcLOkKzysE4


----------



## printmezambo

thank you sir.


----------

